# Walleye or not walleye



## fatherandsonfishing

I am having trouble uploading pics. I apologize.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Its definitely a chubby darter.


And your editing still did not add the pic! lol


----------



## Bucket Mouth

B.S. - that's not a chubby darter. It's a pic of Loch Ness Monstaaa!


----------



## AtticaFish

If it had teeth...... you have a 50/50 chance.


----------



## fatherandsonfishing




----------



## terryit3

1. Upload the photo to www.imgur.com

2. Copy the BB or Direct Link URL it gives you.

3. Paste the link into the reply box at OGF and the image should appear or at least a link to it.


----------



## fatherandsonfishing

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/s720x720/271167_10151214356756005_1529713588_n.jpg


----------



## terryit3

Looks like a saugeye to me.


----------



## fatherandsonfishing




----------



## laynhardwood

Looks like a saugeye to me as well nice fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray

Yep that's definitely a saugeye or maybe sauger... But not walleye. I got 2 very similar fish from the same spot.


----------



## Jin

There are black spots on the dorsal fin so it's either a saugeye or sauger..... But the tip of the tail is rounded. So, it's a saugeye to me. I caught quite a few 
"eyes" from the dam this summer and only one of them is walleye. The saugeye from the dam area have darker color and less toned-down blotches on the sides compared to those from other water bodies.


----------



## fxs

Saugeye sandwich!


----------



## fisherboy

Had pictures of 3 fish caught 2 days ago showing the dorsal fins of each. Somehow they were deleted except for 1. This is the only 1 there. 2 were saugeyes & 1 was a walleye. The one shown was 1 of the saugeyes. The walleye fin was missing the blotches. Of course they were caught at the same location.


----------



## fisherboy

Wierd since i just did the same in another thread. Will try again. Worked. Guess file was too large


----------



## Mushijobah

Skinny lilke a sauger, dorsal like a saugeye. I'm going with saugeye, but where the hell are these fish coming from?


----------



## fatherandsonfishing

Are the saugeye not normal to the area?


----------



## Weekender#1

Grand Rapids Ohio dam area


----------



## fisherboy

Yesterday fishing. These pictures were taken this morning around 11. The markings from the prior evening has disappeared. Again no spots on the dorsal fin which eliminates sauger & rough scales on the cheeks which seems to eliminate walleyes. What's left?? In any case they do taste good.


----------



## Mushijobah

Weekender#1 said:


> Grand Rapids Ohio dam area


Where are they coming from...as in....how did they get to the river?

If anyone says "they swam"....well I probably asked for it 

Are there any saugeye stocked lakes within the watershed?


----------



## fishfray

There are a few reservoirs with saugeye in the area but they arent connected to the river


----------



## Redhunter1012

The DNR knows but aint saying


----------



## ress

I have had some real small ones in the minnows I've bought from a local bait shop. Maybe they some how came from someone tossing their minnows when finished fishing in the river, who knows.


----------



## Weekender#1

They have always been there or at least the past 40 years. I tell ya they are Sauger. The DNR has known it also.


----------



## maxpower

I know this is a huuuuge stretch, but maybe, possibly, miraculously, by some remote chance,...blue pike/walleye? Shout me down ASAP if I'm out of line.

Max


----------



## PARK92

maxpower......youre out of line. there are resident sauger in the river. and millions of jack walleye that spread tons of their seed every spring. these saugeye are naturally reproducing


----------



## Fisherman 3234

PARK92 said:


> maxpower......youre out of line. there are resident sauger in the river. and millions of jack walleye that spread tons of their seed every spring. these saugeye are naturally reproducing


Very interesting......


----------



## Mushijobah

PARK92 said:


> maxpower......youre out of line. there are resident sauger in the river. and millions of jack walleye that spread tons of their seed every spring. these saugeye are naturally reproducing


OK...where are the sauger then? Seems that people think the ones being caught are all saugeye.


----------



## fishfray

The sauger are there to I got a 19 in sauger about a week ago it was different from the fish I believe to be saugeyes. Much skinnier and somewhat blotchier.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

PARK92 said:


> maxpower......youre out of line. there are resident sauger in the river. and millions of jack walleye that spread tons of their seed every spring. these saugeye are naturally reproducing


 They're bred the other way around. Walleye eggs with sperm from a sauger.
Makes it a little more difficult to occur naturally, but not impossible. Most of the sauger live near the dam, and most of the female walleye spawn downstream.
Blue Pike are exinct.


----------



## PARK92

Occasionally this hybrid naturally occurs where both parent species are found but it is rare. *A small percentage of saugeye can reproduce and will do so with one another or either parent species if they are present in the same water body.* (from the ODNR site)

does this means that if there is one saugeye(female) then it can breed with a walleye? more specifically a jack? if this makes any sense. and if there was this significant of a population the only other explanation is they are being stocked. and why would the DNR "hide" that from everyone?


----------



## riverKing

All of the fish pictured are sauger, they are native to the maumee.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

riverKing said:


> All of the fish pictured are sauger, they are native to the maumee.


Well that answers that! Yeaa!! Maybe this thread will die out.


----------



## acklac7

riverKing said:


> All of the fish pictured are sauger, they are native to the maumee.


Alright, if they are indeed Sauger why are they so damn big? Futhermore where are the little ones at? All the reports seem to be the same: 16"+ fish with substantial dark markings. A 16"+ Sauger is a BIG FISH, remember 16" is a fish ohio for Sauger! I find it real, real hard to believe that all these guys are catching trophy sized Sauger like every other day, all while fish smaller than 15"/16"seem to be non-existent. Something just doesn't jive here...


----------



## DeathFromAbove

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/walleye/tabid/6781/Default.aspx


If I did this right, the above link will take you to the DNR website and their A to Z species guide, the Walleye page. The fish pictured on the page looks exactly like the pictures you have been posting, body blotches, spots on the dorsal. It is a Walleye, as are most ofd the pictured fish IMO


----------



## acklac7

DeathFromAbove said:


> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/walleye/tabid/6781/Default.aspx
> 
> 
> If I did this right, the above link will take you to the DNR website and their A to Z species guide, the Walleye page. The fish pictured on the page looks exactly like the pictures you have been posting, body blotches, spots on the dorsal. It is a Walleye, as are most ofd the pictured fish IMO


IMO that picture is extremely misleading, can't believe the DNR let that slip though. The bands on that fish extend into the lower 1/2 of the body, most Walleye (that I have seen) will only have bands on the upper half, and they usually will be rather faded.


----------



## Had a Bite

Look likes diner, and who cares how it got there. Just be happy they are there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

acklac7 said:


> IMO that picture is extremely misleading, can't believe the DNR let that slip though. The bands on that fish extend into the lower 1/2 of the body, most Walleye (that I have seen) will only have bands on the upper half, and they usually will be rather faded.


Im sorry, but I dont understand how it can be misleading. It's a picture of a walleye, and I don't believe the ODNR is out to mislead anyone or keep anything secret. What we need to realize is that Walleye look differant everywhere you go. Most dont look like the pale green drab fish we catch in Lake Erie. Go 200 miles up into Mich and they're a beautiful golden color that don't even look like the same species as we have here. Age and regional differances make how they look extremely varied


----------



## acklac7

DeathFromAbove said:


> Im sorry, but I dont understand how it can be misleading.


Take a look at google images for "Walleye" (http://www.google.com/search?q=WALL...Q&biw=1352&bih=743&sei=-g1pULWrN9Gy0AGKwoGACA). Note 90% of the Eye's have very faint banding, if any at all. Furthermore when you do come across one with noticeable dark pigmentation it only extends halfway down the body (if that). 

Then take a look at the DNR's "Walleye". The markings are not only _bold_ but also extend into the lower half of the fishes body. Dark markings that extend into the lower half of the body are indicative of Saugeye/Sauger, not Walleye.

Whatever the case im sure the DNR isn't intentionally trying to mislead anyone, just something that slipped by.



DeathFromAbove said:


> What we need to realize is that Walleye look differant everywhere you go. Most dont look like the pale green drab fish we catch in Lake Erie. Go 200 miles up into Mich and they're a beautiful golden color that don't even look like the same species as we have here. Age and regional differances make how they look extremely varied


Agreed, however the markings on these fish from the Maumee are extraordinary. You'll be hard pressed to find a Walleye from any area of the country with such prominent/extended markings. They look identical to Saugeye (which i've caught thousands of here in Central Ohio).


----------



## acklac7

Had a Bite said:


> who cares how it got there. Just be happy they are there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not so fast.

Saugeye (especially those with man-made DNA) can potentially wreak havoc on Lake Erie's prized Walleye gene pool. It is for this reason they are not stocked in any Tributary to the Great Lake. If these fish are in fact Saugeye (which im almost positive they are) it raises somewhat of an alarm for those in the fisheries field. Saugeye shouldn't be popping up in the Maumee like this, yea maybe 1 or 2 a _year_, but not numerous reports of multiple specimens...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

acklac7 said:


> Not so fast.
> 
> Saugeye (especially those with man-made DNA) can potentially wreak havoc on Lake Erie's prized Walleye gene pool. It is for this reason they are not stocked in any Tributary to the Great Lake. If these fish are in fact Saugeye (which im almost positive they are) it raises somewhat of an alarm for those in the fisheries field. Saugeye shouldn't be popping up in the Maumee like this, yea maybe 1 or 2 a _year_, but not numerous reports of multiple specimens...


AJ, I agree about the dnr not wanting ANY saugeye close to erie. Thats what make me think these fish are just walleye. Ive caughen walleye at lake erie that we could of gotten by stoppin in at cheshire market for our picture and they would all of thought they were alum creek saugeyes. Ive caught walleye from canada and lake erie, And have seen many different colored,shaped walleyes... And the #s that seem to be being caught. All of the rivers up there have some sort of resident population of walleyes...

Just an opinion though


----------



## Capt. Crude

I know this topic was beat to death.. But I caught a bunch of those saugeye at the secret location this fall and I had to know where they came from.. Below is a link that goes to an Indiana DNR survey that collected 17 saugeye from the upper most reaches of the maumee. They beleive these fish escaped from the St. Mary's hatchery which sits on the St. Marys river and is apart of the Maumee's gigantic watershed..

http://www.thefishingwire.com/story/206593


----------



## Mushijobah

Finally someone answered my question!!! Thanks!



Capt. Crude said:


> I know this topic was beat to death.. But I caught a bunch of those saugeye at the secret location this fall and I had to know where they came from.. Below is a link that goes to an Indiana DNR survey that collected 17 saugeye from the upper most reaches of the maumee. They beleive these fish escaped from the St. Mary's hatchery which sits on the St. Marys river and is apart of the Maumee's gigantic watershed..
> 
> http://www.thefishingwire.com/story/206593


----------



## Mushijobah

Capt. Crude said:


> I know this topic was beat to death.. But I caught a bunch of those saugeye at the secret location this fall and I had to know where they came from.. Below is a link that goes to an Indiana DNR survey that collected 17 saugeye from the upper most reaches of the maumee. They beleive these fish escaped from the St. Mary's hatchery which sits on the St. Marys river and is apart of the Maumee's gigantic watershed..
> 
> http://www.thefishingwire.com/story/206593


Question: The St Mary's Hatchery is located on Grand Lake St. Mary's. Are you talking about another hatchery, or do they think the fish went through a feeder from the Lake into St. Marys river?


----------



## Capt. Crude

Not quite sure if the river is the source of the lake or hatchery.. In that report the Indiana DNR stated that that is where they suspected the saugeye source.. The other two rivers that were included in the fish survey the st. joeseph and the auglaze are also tribs of the maumee..


----------



## Capt. Crude

Sorry not the auglaze but the St. Mary's and St. Joeseph.. Way too many of those spotted dorsal finned fish to be natural reproduction..


----------



## Capt. Crude

That report stated that the St mary's fish hatchery sits on the St mary's river..


----------



## acklac7

knew they was Saugeyes


----------



## Bucket Mouth

So, if I understand what is being stated - Indiana DNR got 17 saugeyes out of 1,000 fish caught and somehow that answers what the big number of mysterious fish in the Maumee River (below 3 dams) are?

I don't think that what is being mentioned in the article proves the source of the fish in the Maumee nor identifies the species.


----------



## KaGee

Bucket Mouth said:


> So, if I understand what is being stated - Indiana DNR got 17 saugeyes out of 1,000 fish caught and somehow that answers what the big number of mysterious fish in the Maumee River (below 3 dams) are?
> 
> I don't think that what is being mentioned in the article proves the source of the fish in the Maumee nor identifies the species.


Agree. Tracing the route of the St. Mary's River, the distance involved, this is a stretch at best.


----------



## Capt. Crude

That survey was back in 2009, lots of time for those fish to get washed down. Look at most reservoirs throughout the state its pretty common for saugeye to get out of the reservoirs they are stocked in and into the tailraces of their lowhead dams. Just found some info that made more sense than a few arguments I have viewed..


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Look at the state record saugeye, the ODNR still isn't 100% sure if it got in there from flooding or transport from another angler because they are not stocked in Antrim. Anything is possible.


----------



## lil goose

acklac7 said:


> Not so fast.
> 
> Saugeye (especially those with man-made DNA) can potentially wreak havoc on Lake Erie's prized Walleye gene pool. It is for this reason they are not stocked in any Tributary to the Great Lake. If these fish are in fact Saugeye (which im almost positive they are) it raises somewhat of an alarm for those in the fisheries field. Saugeye shouldn't be popping up in the Maumee like this, yea maybe 1 or 2 a _year_, but not numerous reports of multiple specimens...


Just for basic information saugeyes are sterile that is why they stock them in these resevoirs so they can control the population. As far as them interfering with lake erie's walleye or cross breeding ect. impossible.


----------



## Blue Pike

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


----------



## acklac7

lil goose said:


> Just for basic information saugeyes are sterile that is why they stock them in these resevoirs so they can control the population. As far as them interfering with lake erie's walleye or cross breeding ect. impossible.





Blue Pike said:


> http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html





Jim Corey said:


> In the right body of water, with the right conditions, Saugeye can and do reproduce, but in a limited way, and not in a way to sustain a population without stocking.


Saugeyes can and do reproduce, even though they're technically "sterile".


----------



## Mushijobah

acklac7 said:


> Saugeyes can and do reproduce, even though they're technically "sterile".


Functionally sterile.


----------



## MuskieDan

KaGee said:


> Agree. Tracing the route of the St. Mary's River, the distance involved, this is a stretch at best.


Well said. I don't know why everyone is so adamant to prove that these fish are saugeyes? We're talking about the Maumee river a few miles from Lake Erie. If you want to talk chances, chances are these fish are walleye that don't fit your typical description either because they spend their whole lives in the river or because they are multiple generations descended from native river fish and have slightly changed genetically from the lake population. As a man of science that makes much more sense to me than a small subset of saugeyes who have migrated down a complex watershed or been mysteriously planted there. Now they happen to be stacked up below the dam, conveniently mixed in with all of the walleyes I have been pulling out of there? No, logic tells me that they're walleyes that look a bit different. But either way, what does it matter? They all fight the same.


----------



## Enthusiast

MuskieDan said:


> Well said. I don't know why everyone is so adamant to prove that these fish are saugeyes? We're talking about the Maumee river a few miles from Lake Erie. If you want to talk chances, chances are these fish are walleye that don't fit your typical description either because they spend their whole lives in the river or because they are multiple generations descended from native river fish and have slightly changed genetically from the lake population. As a man of science that makes much more sense to me than a small subset of saugeyes who have migrated down a complex watershed or been mysteriously planted there. Now they happen to be stacked up below the dam, conveniently mixed in with all of the walleyes I have been pulling out of there? No, logic tells me that they're walleyes that look a bit different. But either way, what does it matter? They all fight the same.


I agree. I think it is just natural variation. I read somewhere that the DNR had to use electrophoresis tests to determine if a fish was a Walleye or Saugeye, for certain. So one cannot really tell by looking.


----------



## Sid.hoover

Aj is right saugeyes can reproduce. The Dnr worked on a triploid version of the saugeye that was completely sterile for stocking in grand lake st mary's. It had to be triploid because it was near the lake erie water shed. However most stocked saugeyes are not triploid and therefore have the potential for some reproduction. 

http://ohiodnr.com/home_page/NewsRe...Receive-First-Saugeye-Stocking-on-Friday.aspx


----------



## Jasonerie

You are exactly right MuskieDan. i had to make an account on here because i can't read this nonsense anymore. These are NOT saugeye....they are ROCK FISH=Resident walleye that live on rocks and in shallow water ie the Maumee River or reef complex. They tend to have darker skin and can be spotted in various places on their body. They adapt to their surroundings like any other animal or fish. I have seen hundreds of these. Go fish any rock pile in the western basin and you catch fish everyday that look like theses fish.


----------



## acklac7

Jasonerie said:


> You are exactly right MuskieDan. i had to make an account on here because i can't read this nonsense anymore. These are NOT saugeye....they are ROCK FISH=Resident walleye that live on rocks and in shallow water ie the Maumee River or reef complex. They tend to have darker skin and can be spotted in various places on their body. They adapt to their surroundings like any other animal or fish. I have seen hundreds of these. Go fish any rock pile in the western basin and you catch fish everyday that look like theses fish.


There Saugeye I tell you....SAUGEYE 



Welcome to the site


----------



## lil goose

I am not sure about saugeyes but i do know sauger will travel upwards of 20 miles upstream. I have caught sauger that far in creeks that run into the ohio river I am assuming these fish have ran upstream when the water was high but i suppose someone could have caught them out the ohio river and dumped them in their favorite fishing area's. I don't know how far this St. marys is from the maumee but i assume it is downstream and when it gets flooded it is probably possible. The fish in the pictures are saugeye you have to remember these fish will take a trait of their parents meaning they will either look more like a sauger or more like a walleye but when you see those dark splotches on their sides and the white tip on their tails take it to the bank they are saugeye! Walleye have stripes and are more of a green color. Now before i get tore up about the color of walleye i know they can come in different hues from real light colored,jig bite,to dark and golden i am talking in general. This is my opinion and i have caught literally caught thousands of all three species.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Spotted spiney dorsal, saddle markings, and aggressive natured... Saugeye


----------



## MuskieDan

Capt. Crude said:


> Spotted spiney dorsal, saddle markings, and aggressive natured... Saugeye


Good God that is just the worst generalization I have ever seen. You must be some kinda expert. I don't claim to know that they are walleye or not saugeye, I am just playing the odds here. Use your head, man.


----------



## MuskieDan

lil goose said:


> but when you see those dark splotches on their sides and the white tip on their tails take it to the bank they are saugeye! Walleye have stripes and are more of a green color. Now before i get tore up about the color of walleye i know they can come in different hues from real light colored,jig bite,to dark and golden i am talking in general. This is my opinion and i have caught literally caught thousands of all three species.


I haven't seen any walleye with stripes out of Erie or her rivers, but perhaps you have. But from now on I want you to notice that just about every walleye you catch in the future will have a white tip on their ventral tail fin. That is the defining characteristic of the walleye, NOT the sauger. I'm sure they're present on some saugeye too.


----------



## lil goose

I don't know if there many saugeye's around in northwestern ohio but before you convince yourself that the fish in the pic. is definitly a walleye and not a saugeye go to the central ohio fishing reports and look up some of the pictures of saugeyes and if that doesn't change your mind then i will agree that it is a walleye!


----------



## Capt. Crude

Doubt you caught to many dan...


----------



## MuskieDan

lil goose said:


> I don't know if there many saugeye's around in northwestern ohio but before you convince yourself that the fish in the pic. is definitly a walleye and not a saugeye go to the central ohio fishing reports and look up some of the pictures of saugeyes and if that doesn't change your mind then i will agree that it is a walleye!


You are correct, I agree. Like I said...some saugeyes do have that white fin tip. All the central Ohio saugeyes are probably pretty closely related from the same hatcheries. In places other than central Ohio, in different populations from other hatcheries and natural reservoirs the fish will look different and the white is a bit more variable. I have taken 4 years of fisheries biology, and what people have been saying is based on the right facts, I am just saying that you can't look at this fish and tell what species it is like Capt.Crude tried to. I just mean that all odds point to these fish just being walleyes that look a bit different due to different surroundings. If people are that distraught, I'll go catch one at the dam next time I am home and take a fin sample for PCR and let you all know what species it is.


----------



## acklac7

MuskieDan said:


> I'll go catch one at the dam next time I am home and take a fin sample for PCR and let you all know what species it is.


Do this, please, be very interested to see what the findings are. Also can people mail you fins? (serious)


----------



## Capt. Crude

Well man all I know is that the fish I have been catching there also have a faint white flick on there tail fin.. It doesnt really matter.. We can all have our opinions on what those eye fish are..


----------



## MuskieDan

acklac7 said:


> Do this, please, be very interested to see what the findings are. Also can people mail you fins? (serious)


I will have to check with the folks in the aquaculture lab here at OSU. Like I said, I took 4 years of it but I am not a fisheries biologist, I am now in professional school. But I will ask around and see if I can get a fresh fin sample if they would be able to send it out to get it run for me. The only problem if they do say yes is that I would have no results to compare it to, unless I caught a walleye on the lake or a saugeye on Alum down here and used a fin from that as well, or perhaps I can find a resource with DNA info from these species. Also, PCR is usually decently expensive. I will look into though, and let you know if it is a go!


----------



## acklac7

MuskieDan said:


> I will have to check with the folks in the aquaculture lab here at OSU. Like I said, I took 4 years of it but I am not a fisheries biologist, I am now in professional school. But I will ask around and see if I can get a fresh fin sample if they would be able to send it out to get it run for me. The only problem if they do say yes is that I would have no results to compare it to, unless I caught a walleye on the lake or a saugeye on Alum down here and used a fin from that as well, or perhaps I can find a resource with DNA info from these species. Also, PCR is usually decently expensive. I will look into though, and let you know if it is a go!


Ha didn't know you were @ OSU/ in with the AEL (I used to work in Fisheries), tell Jeremy I said whats up/give those guys a link to this thread (I try and get them on here but they all object, saying they don't care for internet fishing lol)

PS I can provide a Saugeye sample if needed.


----------



## MuskieDan

I don't know any of them too well... I have only been here 2 years and the only contact with them has been with aquaculture research through vet school. Perhaps you would be a better person to contact them?


----------



## gerb

from looking at the pics only, id say its a definite saugeye...after reading the posts, i guess it could be lmb. everybody is putting up strong arguments


----------



## Capt. Crude

So you say you are no expert and then claim you have 4 years fishery biologist classes under your belt.. Which is it?


----------



## Capt. Crude

I suggest you wait for that water to go up a little at the dam, and like you said catch one and see what you think.. Cold water makes their chamelion colors pop


----------



## FishFrenzy89

looks like a saugeye


----------



## MuskieDan

Capt. Crude said:


> So you say you are no expert and then claim you have 4 years fishery biologist classes under your belt.. Which is it?


Both. 4 years of class and I am far from an expert. Don't know if you went to college, but if you did then you know that an undergraduate education doesn't make you an expert on anything but drinking beer. I may have learned quite a bit, but I couldn't go out and be a f. biologist for ODNR without a mentorship period or some additional training. Excuse me for being reserved about my knowledge...but it has no place here because it's anyone's guess. Mine is based on reasoning and not what the fish looks like in a picture. I agree that we should wait a while and see if they are still there when it gets colder, could give us a better idea.


----------



## sander

From an old retired fisheries biologist - the fish in the first-ever posts on this thread are saugeye. Can't believe how long and contentious this thread has gotten.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Walleye or Saugeye?????

Splotches = Saugeye, Stripes/splotchy stripes = Walleye. Ya dig? 

First pics looks like Saugeye, Fisherboys pics look like juvenile walleye


----------



## Capt. Crude

Not tryin to knock ya dan.. try the place..


----------



## Capt. Crude

I will give you a hint they were there when gauges read the river at 37 deg.. a week ago


----------



## MuskieDan

I caught/released about a dozen when I was home over thanksgiving...they still in there? I would like to get a few more if the weather is fair next week.


----------



## Capt. Crude

pm me secret stuff


----------



## Jasonerie

They are in the process of reintroducing saugeye into Lake Erie as stated at last years Ohio Sea Grant Charter Boat Conference. There was also an article in Ohio Outdoor News about it. 
I knew I heard this somewhere but couldn't remember when or where but it reminded me in the Dec 7th issue of Outdoor News. Page 10.


----------



## jastew

Jasonerie said:


> They are in the process of reintroducing saugeye into Lake Erie as stated at last years Ohio Sea Grant Charter Boat Conference. There was also an article in Ohio Outdoor News about it.
> I knew I heard this somewhere but couldn't remember when or where but it reminded me in the Dec 7th issue of Outdoor News. Page 10.


They are re-introducing sauger, not saugeye

http://www.outdoornews.com/April-2012/Ohio-attempting-sauger-re-introduction-in-Lake-Erie/


----------



## Jasonerie

I understand this. But if u have sauger and walleye you are going to get saugeye eventually. Oh but they don't reproduce....ya right.


----------



## buckeyebowman

acklac7 said:


> IMO that picture is extremely misleading, can't believe the DNR let that slip though. The bands on that fish extend into the lower 1/2 of the body, most Walleye (that I have seen) will only have bands on the upper half, and they usually will be rather faded.





DeathFromAbove said:


> Im sorry, but I dont understand how it can be misleading. It's a picture of a walleye, and I don't believe the ODNR is out to mislead anyone or keep anything secret.
> What we need to realize is that Walleye look differant everywhere you go. Most dont look like the pale green drab fish we catch in Lake Erie. Go 200 miles up into Mich and they're a beautiful golden color that don't even look like the same species as we have here. Age and regional differances make how they look extremely varied


Man, you got that right. We used to fish Lake Ostaboningue in Quebec and one year my buddy caught a walleye that was as dark blue as you can imagine. The dorsal area was as dark as india ink! Another poster mentioned blue pike, and we thought that maybe that's what this fish was. Apparently, we weren't the only guys who noticed this, because a little while later an article was printed in In Fisherman magazine about them. It said that DNA studies had been done, and these "blue pike" were just a particular color phase of walleye. The real blue pike were native only to Lake Erie, used a deeper portion of the water column than did walleye, and spawned in colder water temps, so they did not cross breed.

As far as the banding on a walleye go, the same thing applies. I wish I could post the pic of a big walleye I caught at Pymatuning last spring, that I am currently using as my wallpaper. The bars on that fish extend well below the lateral line into the lower part of the body. I've tried to post it here before, but the file size is too large, and try as I might, I can't seem to resize it.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Oh man they are walleye.. Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------

